# Some of our kids...



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

This is some of me and my girlfriends fish, what do ya'll think? Its our 30G tank we also have a 20 and a 2.5


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

nice tank, but those metallica posters need to go.... jk.

a few pointers to take or leave, it's all good - 

for live plants (i'm not sure if you're keeping them) you'll want significanly more substrate, 4-6 inches.

you might think about throwing up a background - an enclosed area (ie, not open on all four sides) may lead your fish to feel more comfortable. peronsally, i prefer solid colour backgrounds, especially black. you'll find a background really helps to bring out the colours of your fish (again, i find solid black to be the most aesthetically pleasing.)

what are you keeping?

and welcome to the boards!

edit: i also keep a tank on one of my dressers - you'll want to rearrange your dresser  trust me. in a couple days the middle's going to sag and you'll never be able to open that top drawer without taking out a bunch of water. i have socks and sweaters i haven't seen in a year now cuz i can't open the drawer and i dont feel like draining 75 per cent of the water.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

**

nice looking tank! ive got the same anciet ruin decor. my cory cat loves it!


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

twoheadedfish said:


> nice tank, but those metallica posters need to go.... jk.
> 
> a few pointers to take or leave, it's all good -
> 
> ...


Tomorrow we are going to buy a few guppies and some more live plants... maybe buy another bag or two of gravel and a background thanks for the advise.

Also it has been on the dressor for around 3-4 weeks now with no problems.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Is that labs I see in there? The guppies as feeders for the labs?


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> Is that labs I see in there? The guppies as feeders for the labs?


Guppies for the 20 gallon tank


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

phew...was wondering....


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Put on a black background, added more substrate and 4 more bamboo


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

welcome Andy! 

How does the bamboo do so deep under the water?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

so, what do you think? look's good? post pics if you get a chance.


----------

